# Dremel Tool for sharpening blades?



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Has anyone used a dremel to sharpen their lawn mower blades? I just purchased the lawn and chain saw attachments and a couple grinding stones to sharpen my mulching blades and I'm hoping they come out sharper than what I'm currently using.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I used a Dremel for quite a few years for my mower blades. I sharpen them often so it takes very little. Switched over to a flap wheel on a 4 1/2" grinder and never looked back. Much faster, blades are just as sharp, and they're not very expensive.

As for sharpening chain saws, my grandfather taught me how to hand sharpen a saw years ago and that's the only way I'll do it. If you touch them up after each tank you only have to hit it a couple strokes per tooth.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

ForsheeMS is right. A dremel will take too long and do a very uneven job on the blades.

I've tried the dremel with a diamond bit for sharpening chainsaws, but found they took off too much material too quickly and didn't stay stay sharp as long- probably because the heat generated from grinding kills the heat temper. A couple strokes per tooth with a rat-tail file doesn't take long at all.

For the blades i also use the 4.5" angle grinder with one of these:

https://www.harborfreight.com/4-12-in-60-grit-flap-disc-69602.html?_br_psugg_q=flap+disc


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Before I joined this site and got an angle grinder I bought a set like this (with less pieces) and used it in my drill on high speed low torque. It did a pretty good job but @ForsheeMS said, once I got the angle grinder I haven't used anything else. I think I paid $15 total at Harbor Freight for the grinder and a set of flap disks.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Here's a whole thread on sharpening blades:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=699


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I never even considered an angle grinder because i just assumed they were expensive and couldn't justify paying for a tool with very little purpose to me other than sharpening lawn mower blades. I already had a dremel so I figured I would give it a go.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I like to use a hand file. The heat from the tools rpm made the metals soft and brittle in my experience and would hurt the overall integrity of the tip/blade resulting in grinding off too much material.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> I like to use a hand file. The heat from the tools rpm made the metals soft and brittle in my experience and would hurt the overall integrity of the tip/blade resulting in grinding off too much material.


Lawnmower blades aren't hardened nearly as much as knives or chainsaw teeth. A quick sharpening, done correctly shouldn't harm the temper, but it is something to think about.

I use a 1" belt sander to sharpen my good fillet and kitchen knives to a razor sharp edge. One thing I learned, that goes against conventional wisdom, is a fine grit sandpaper will heat up the metal much more and faster than a coarse grit. That's why i like to use a very coarse grit flap disk on the LM blades.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I use a Work Sharp with the green belt. The other belts are for knife sharpening which I use for my kitchen knives. It's quick and easy and makes a slightly convex edge on the blade which in theory is stronger.


----------



## Lpv777 (Jun 16, 2019)

I use a die grinder


----------

